# The three BEST bodhi strains.



## Alienwidow (May 14, 2016)

Bodhis been making some serious magic by the chatter around here lately. Ive developed quite the seed addiction lately so im pickin some up for myself. I was thinking about sunshine daydream because of its amazing reputation for dankness, and silver mountain for its sexy looks and bulky arms. I havent decided on the last one. The problem with bodhi is that it takes me so long to fall in love with a strain and its gone before i pull the trigger. I also like quick finishers if and there arent many from him. 

Whats your bohdi top three? Your wish list, or your proven strains you cant do without. What three from bohdi would make your day? I need options because they sell out so fast


----------



## doniawon (May 14, 2016)

Haha 3 best? That shit changes with every new drop. 
Gogi og
Purple nepali
Mothers milk..


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2016)

After the way mad hamish went on about *dream beaver, *must pop soon. Also have silver mountain and sunshine daydream in bean collection. I don't have any of his recent stuff, so looking forward to hearing from others.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Haha 3 best? That shit changes with every new drop.
> Gogi og
> Purple nepali
> Mothers milk..


What about those three makes them so bomb? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> After the way mad hamish went on about *dream beaver, *must pop soon. Also have silver mountain and sunshine daydream in bean collection. I don't have any of his recent stuff, so looking forward to hearing from others.


Ive also heard good about dream beaver. Its definitely a possibility.


----------



## Slimjimham (May 15, 2016)

@Mad Hamish I've got a dream beaver about 3 weeks in flower. Was just a tall tight plant in veg (all branches grew close to stock) but she exploded in the flip!

Frankenstein shit haha. I wish I took a before pic but I'll post one of her 3 weeks in...

Rdwc is some crazy shit, this round seems to be dialed in well too!

I only popped one seed, so no selection but we'll see....

How did she yield/taste? Good bag appeal? Was there allot of variance in phenos you grew?

Looking forward to this one, also have a couple doc D testers with that group

Black triangle x headbanger
Doc holiday x headband

Should be some fire under that light!


----------



## Alienwidow (May 15, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @Mad Hamish I've got a dream beaver about 3 weeks in flower. Was just a tall tight plant in veg (all branches grew close to stock) but she exploded in the flip!
> 
> Frankenstein shit haha. I wish I took a before pic but I'll post one of her 3 weeks in...
> 
> ...


Please do post pictures. Bodhi pictures are always great on any thread.


----------



## Afgan King (May 15, 2016)

My pura Vida and goji just hats how PM prone goji is only two I've grown kept pura dropped goji kinda regret it it was fire but I can get it back gave it to others


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

Best is subject to opinion.

Goji OG seems like a good choice, loved by many.



I'm very fond of the Guava Hashplant.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 15, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Best is subject to opinion.
> 
> Goji OG seems like a good choice, loved by many.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you stop in. Whats the draw with the guava hashplant? Big yield, knock your dick in the dirt stoney, relaxing, fast flower?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 15, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Nice to see you stop in. Whats the draw with the guava hashplant? Big yield, knock your dick in the dirt stoney, relaxing, fast flower?


I don't know how to explain but it just sits perfectly for me. Gets me exactly where I want to be. It's all around great and frosty AF!


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 15, 2016)

Its funny you ask this question as I had it myself last month, the 2 that I found the most info and positive were Goji OG and Sunshine Daydream...he puts out a lot of fire, my cousin has grown Bodhi out for years, I honestly don't think I've smoked anything bad from Bodhi...I just tried Dank Sinatra lastnight and was quite pleased with that too...we all like different buzzes..


----------



## doniawon (May 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> What about those three makes them so bomb? Thanks for the suggestions.


Idk never have tried any of them but they r the 3 that intrigue me the most atm. My#4 would b ssdd. .


----------



## doniawon (May 16, 2016)

Bhp, jabba stash hitting there stretch. Start of week 2, rsised the crowns last night. Prolly will b 5-6 ft when finished. Three tops on each. 
Can't wait to hug a bhp tree!!


----------



## Bud Assasin (May 29, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Bodhis been making some serious magic by the chatter around here lately. Ive developed quite the seed addiction lately so im pickin some up for myself. I was thinking about sunshine daydream because of its amazing reputation for dankness, and silver mountain for its sexy looks and bulky arms. I havent decided on the last one. The problem with bodhi is that it takes me so long to fall in love with a strain and its gone before i pull the trigger. I also like quick finishers if and there arent many from him.
> 
> Whats your bohdi top three? Your wish list, or your proven strains you cant do without. What three from bohdi would make your day? I need options because they sell out so fast


Quick finishers are typically a commercial strain, Bodhi tends to be on the high end of things, why don't you just grow out some bag seed for now until you get growing dialed in, all your going to do is take some awesome genetics, keep it alive on life support til it flowers and then come here and complain about how bad the genetics are.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 29, 2016)

Bud Assasin said:


> Quick finishers are typically a commercial strain, Bodhi tends to be on the high end of things, why don't you just grow out some bag seed for now until you get growing dialed in, all your going to do is take some awesome genetics, keep it alive on life support til it flowers and then come here and complain about how bad the genetics are.


My weeds usually pretty good. The only crappy suff ive grown was some chucked beans i got from a couple of the members here, and a herm or two.


----------



## chirim2003 (May 30, 2016)

black triangle
tranquel elephantizer remix
dank sinatra

all day every day


----------



## Alienwidow (May 30, 2016)

chirim2003 said:


> black triangle
> tranquel elephantizer remix
> dank sinatra
> 
> all day every day


Nice. Whats the biggest yeiding of those three?


----------



## chirim2003 (May 30, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Nice. Whats the biggest yeiding of those three?


for me it was the tq by a oz over bt and a little over an oz ds but they are all amazing and some real gems to be found in them but my favorite is the bt


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2016)

Stardawg x Goji F3
Golden Triangle
Wolf Pack
Blueberry Snow is a close 4th


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> @Mad Hamish I've got a dream beaver about 3 weeks in flower. Was just a tall tight plant in veg (all branches grew close to stock) but she exploded in the flip!
> 
> Frankenstein shit haha. I wish I took a before pic but I'll post one of her 3 weeks in...
> 
> ...


Just got back on the forums after a few months away... My Beaver is still the top TOP type here... some describe it as feeling like mild LSD.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

Three strongest types I have had:
Dank Sinatra
Dream Beaver
Dank Zappa


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 5, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Three strongest types I have had:
> Dank Sinatra
> Dream Beaver
> Dank Zappa


Is that just out of Bodhi or everything?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Is that just out of Bodhi or everything?


Come to think if it... BOTH. Strongest weed I ever grew. Or toked.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 6, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Come to think if it... BOTH. Strongest weed I ever grew. Or toked.


Now that's a recommendation! I have Dank Sinatra but need to get Dream Beaver for sure...


----------



## GroDank101 (Jun 16, 2016)

You make a decision on which Bodhi seeds you might run? Im looking at Bodhi as well for my next order. @Alienwidow


----------



## Alienwidow (Jun 16, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> You make a decision on which Bodhi seeds you might run? Im looking at Bodhi as well for my next order. @Alienwidow


Not yet. So far im thinking silver mountain, sunshine daydream, and one of the freebies james bean offers. Probably the super snow lotus because its a skunk cross and i like stinky ones. What ones were you thinking? Id like to get black triangle but jbc has been out of stock for the last month or more. I realy want the free pack so im ordering from them forsure.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jun 16, 2016)

Super snow lotus sounds good to me. I just purchased some although unfortunately none were bodhi this round. Because I saw most of theirs are reg seeds and I wanted to get all feminized. I like the 8-9 weekers, any longer and I become quite disinterested.


----------



## greywind (Jun 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Not yet. So far im thinking silver mountain, sunshine daydream, and one of the freebies james bean offers. Probably the super snow lotus because its a skunk cross and i like stinky ones. What ones were you thinking? Id like to get black triangle but jbc has been out of stock for the last month or more. I realy want the free pack so im ordering from them forsure.


You know, there are a few places that do the buy 2 get 1 free model with Bodhi seeds. Great Lakes Genetics comes to mind, because they offer a few more choices for your freebie. Happy hunting!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 16, 2016)

greywind said:


> You know, there are a few places that do the buy 2 get 1 free model with Bodhi seeds. Great Lakes Genetics comes to mind, because they offer a few more choices for your freebie. Happy hunting!


Greatlakes has the best freebie variety for bodhi:

I wanted to make sure you knew there was a Bodhi promo.

The Bodhi promo is buy two packs and receive a free pack.

Here is the currant list of Bodhi Freebies for orders made after May 15th

Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk x Appalachia)

Strawberry Moutan (Strawberry Dakini x Appalachia)

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x (Appalachia)

Barefoot Doctor CBD rich (Harlequin x SSDD)

Bingo Pajana (Kurda x Appalachia)

Cobra Lips (chem 3 x appalachia) 

Buddha’s hand (*lemon thai (indy & sat) x snow lotus)*

*The Fuzz (CHEM 91 JB x *Appalachia)

Wolf Pack (Giesel X Appalachia)
Legend OG x Snow Lotus 
Love Triangle (Triangle Kush x Snow Lotus)
Jungle Spice (congo (pine) x 88g13hp
Purple Urkle x Snow lotus ( THIS STRAIN IS OUT DOOR ONLY) 
Blueberry snow (blueberry ind x Snowlotus)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow Lotus)
Pink Lotus (outdoor freebie) - Pink Panther x Snow Lotus
RM Nigerian x Afghani F2
Snow Temple ( Temple X Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (oldsog ssh x Snow Lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)
TT NL#6 x Appalachia


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 16, 2016)

Since I've only tried one. Dank Sinatra I can't really choose a best. But that is some serious dank. Look for 2os in 10-11 weeks, 12-12 from seedling, good soil like happy frog, super dense and tasty buds in a 2 gallon pot. Small and fast by design. The dankness is incredible. I am sure if you upsize the parameters it will yield better. . Beats my former fav, Amnesia from Dinafem. Oh it's a beautiful plant that's pretty easy to take care of also. Just what I read on the webz anyway. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Since I've only tried one. Dank Sinatra I can't really choose a best. But that is some serious dank. Look for 2os in 10-11 weeks, 12-12 from seedling, good soil like happy frog, super dense and tasty buds in a 2 gallon pot. Small and fast by design. The dankness is incredible. I am sure if you upsize the parameters it will yield better. . Beats my former fav, Amnesia from Dinafem. Oh it's a beautiful plant that's pretty easy to take care of also. Just what I read on the webz anyway. Peace and love.


Yup that's my girl. Did you also get a high Myrcene pheno? Smells like hops flowers. Super sedative I love it to bits.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jun 27, 2016)

The best 3 Bodhi strains we've grown are probably Dank Sinatra (like LA Confidential with more horsepower and a great black pepper smell), Dream Lotus and Apollo 11 genius F3. Dream Lotus is a fantastic plant, all the fan leaves are pointing upwards. We grew quite a few plants from 2 females (out of 3) and they looked very similar.

But there are so many and we never had the chance to compare them side by side. We also liked SSDD (we expected a bit more oompf after all the great reports though), Tigers Milk (i could kick my own butt for not keeping the killer pheno we had), Jabba's stash, Head Trip, Goji OG and Road Kill Unicorn. All plants of SSDD, Goji OG and RKU we grew looked different. There seems to be a wide variation of phenos, I am confident that we will find more nice plants in the remaining seeds.

Looking forward to growing More Cowbell, Blueberry Hash plant and Dream Beaver. DB was recommended to me as one of the strongest Bodhi strains.

I don't want to hijack the thread but if anybody has info on More Cowbell and BBHP please let me know!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 27, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup that's my girl. Did you also get a high Myrcene pheno? Smells like hops flowers. Super sedative I love it to bits.


Maybe not sure. But it's dank for sure. Flowers sounds about right tho. It had beautiful plant structure and super tight sense buds.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I like super silver hashplant , guava hashplant and chem casey chem 91 x 88 g13 hashplant


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I just had the g13 haze . I bet crossing any elites to that would make fire


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Going by whats easily available now

SSDD (Solid strain, decent yields, taste, high, bag appeal....all that and a bag of chips)
Wolfpack (strong skunky dankness)
Or a toss up between Goji OG 
Black Raspberry (Goji but better according to reports I've read)
or Mountain Temple - depending on what you're looking in high, taste, yield, etc.

But I'd wait for the 4/20 promo... its usually BOGO plus great extras. 

4/20 is like my Christmas


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 5, 2017)

Im pretty sure the y are


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 5, 2017)

What is chem casey is that skunk va or joe brand cut usex


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 5, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> What is chem casey is that skunk va or joe brand cut usex


Skunk VA


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

Stand outs at my house and only a year of experience with Bodhi. 
SpaceMonkey gg4xwookie15
Secret Chief SFV OGx88g13xHP
The rest of them!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Stand outs at my house and only a year of experience with Bodhi.
> SpaceMonkey gg4xwookie15
> Secret Chief SFV OGx88g13xHP
> The rest of them!


*Just nabbed Bodhi's Phone Home(Triangle Kush x Wookie15)...seems like everything hit with Wookie 15 is top notch!*


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Don't know about the top three,buy the three I've gone thru were all stellar.Goji OG,SSDD and Jabba's stash.....I liked the JS the most because I love thick,greasy,hashy,earthy and coffee flavored smoke.I really loved that strain. The SSDD was an amazing smoke and good yielder,but I forget what the flavor was like,sorry,it's been a few years.The Goji was great too, a Berry OG,heavy on the Berry.Bodhi has so many strains its going to be hard to pick.


----------



## Jacob Flowers (Apr 21, 2017)

Here is an early flower pic of goji og looking like it's going to be a straight up savage 

I've also grown space monkey. It looked beautiful, I had a wookie leaner heavy on the lavender and a gg4 leaner which was crazy caked. Neither space monkey packed enough punch...NEXT


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2017)

1 Lemon Lotus that I harvested has been a very good plant with more obvious whiteness than any I have grown. Not as knock down couch locker as Secret Chief and won't end your day. Enjoyable but not needed if Secret Chief is in the building.

1 Thunder Wookie at that smelled like various kinds of shit and strong during flower is turning more incense and spice and much, much less overall odor. Pretty hard hitter, full thoughts later. Planted 4 and had a girl, two boys and one 50/50 herm.


----------



## casperd (Jun 12, 2018)

Alienwidow said:


> Bodhis been making some serious magic by the chatter around here lately. Ive developed quite the seed addiction lately so im pickin some up for myself. I was thinking about sunshine daydream because of its amazing reputation for dankness, and silver mountain for its sexy looks and bulky arms. I havent decided on the last one. The problem with bodhi is that it takes me so long to fall in love with a strain and its gone before i pull the trigger. I also like quick finishers if and there arent many from him.
> 
> Whats your bohdi top three? Your wish list, or your proven strains you cant do without. What three from bohdi would make your day? I need options because they sell out so fast


i want hippie slayer no where to be found ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 12, 2018)

casperd said:


> i want hippie slayer no where to be found ?


Hasn’t been available for a long time. Bodhi doesn’t usually re-release his crosses.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 12, 2018)

1-Instant karma 2-sr-71Purple kush x bluemoonshine 3-dpd x alfgooye wish I still had these mom's.B was really putting out some fire back than


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone grow out hollyweed?


----------



## indican3 (Jun 12, 2018)

Don't sleep on Cocoon! 30%+ return rosin press, barely any trim, smells like lavender  Strong as hell.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 13, 2018)

indican3 said:


> Don't sleep on Cocoon! 30%+ return rosin press, barely any trim, smells like lavender  Strong as hell.


I've run it twice and I really liked it.i had two phenos.a really strong smelling lemon pheno(headband coming through) and a burnt/rubber/tire smelling pheno which I think is more potent
Cocoon

Cocoon
I just finished up my first run of sunshine daydream and it takes the top spot for me.nice floral aroma,super clean taste.only on week two of jar cure,but already tastes great and is definitely a headstash only kinda smoke.
SSDD


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I've run it twice and I really liked it.i had two phenos.a really strong smelling lemon pheno(headband coming through) and a burnt/rubber/tire smelling pheno which I think is more potent
> Cocoon
> View attachment 4150533
> CocoonView attachment 4150534
> ...


Wow, now that is some sticky icky


----------

